
Animals Do Not Have Genders - CapitalistCartr
http://m.nautil.us/blog/no-animals-do-not-have-genders
======
chub500
The entire article can be summed up with a single sentence. Animals can't have
genders because gender is cultural and animals don't have culture. Fascinating
insight nautil!

------
gus_massa
Chimps and gorillas are too similar to humans, they probably have gender too.
Dolphins and whales, probably too.

Ants probably not.

